# Squirrel Slayer



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is my brother with an old Marlin that I put a camo paint job on, added a scope and a sling. We took it to the range and it likes Federal Game Shock HP ammo. It also appears that it likes killing squirrels.  My brother has turned out to be quite the squirrel slayer with his Marlin. He out scores me, every time we go out and we have the best of times.  I ended up with 2 fox and 1 grey.










Bowhunter57


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

good looking gun and great job. i,m getting old and my 22 rifle day are over due bad eys sight and hearing. plus i can,t sneak around like i us to. i just blast,im with the old 12 ga. now.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

boonecreek,
Good for you!  At least you're still gettin' out, brother!

Bowhunter57


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Where were u at


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

